# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  [VB6/VB10] - VB Forums Ticker/Monitor

## Edgemeal

*See post #4 for updated (VB10) version.*

_This (VB6) version was based to work with the older forum software._

*About VB Forums Ticker v2*
Scrolls the latest forum threads, showing number of replies and last poster.
Notifies you when there has been a reply or new post to a selected forum within the last 1 to 60 minutes.
* Requires Windows 2000/XP or later and the VB6 Runtime, all other dependencies are Windows API based.
* Requires VB6 to compile source code.

----------


## Nightwalker83

Thanks for the heads up! Will download it now.

----------


## DJ29Joesph

This is awesome! I have been working on making a desktop notifier for my Forums.. If I finish it I will be happy to release it here.

----------


## Edgemeal

*VB .Net version.*
HTML parsing updated to work with the newer VBForums layout (vBulletin v4.2.0/v4.2.2).
Note: Overall VERY sloppy code structure, uses some VB6 syntax.
Coded: VB10/VS 2010 + .Net FW 4.0.




* v1.025*
* More stuff.  :Wink: 
* v1.022*
 * List & View threads members started and replied to, and other minor changes.



Also see: [VB10] Parsing VBForums Threads

----------


## ident

Nice to see you care about vb features. Target 4.0 not client profile


vb Code:
Imports System.Web Public Class Form1     Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click        Dim text As String = Me.TextBox1.Text        Dim decoded As String = HttpUtility.HtmlDecode(text)         Me.TextBox1.Text = decoded    End Sub     Private Sub Form1_Load(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles MyBase.Load        Me.TextBox1.Text = "&amp; &quot; &lt; &gt; &apos % ı"    End SubEnd Class

----------


## Edgemeal

Thanks for the tip!

----------

